# A True Bama Fan



## 912smoker (Sep 2, 2021)

A friend of mine has two tickets for the 2021 Alabama -  Miami Hurricanes game, both box seats. He paid $2,500 per ticket, which includes the ride to and from the airport, lunch, dinner, a $400.00 bar tab and back stage pass to the winners locker room. What he didn't realize when he bought them last year was that it would be on the same day as his wedding. If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place. 

It's at St. Paul's Church at 3 pm. Her name is Ashley. She’s 5'4", about 115 pounds, a good cook, loves to fish, hunt and will clean your truck. She'll be the one in the white dress.

ROLL TIDE!!!

Definitely not a tide fan a friend sent to me lol


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 2, 2021)

lol! Looks like I am heading to St. Paul’s.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Sep 2, 2021)

yankee2bbq said:


> lol! Looks like I am heading to St. Paul’s.


Agreed


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 3, 2021)

Maybe a Picture of Ashley? Cookin' and Fishin' might get you through the Day. But when Night time comes...☺...JJ


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 3, 2021)

Maybe a pic of her washing the truck ☺


----------



## MJB05615 (Sep 3, 2021)

Funny.  That's how I met my wife, lol.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 3, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Maybe a pic of her washing the truck ☺



LOL---Reminds me of the girls washing the car next to the Prison in the movie "Cool Hand Luke".

Bear


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 3, 2021)

I don't fish, hunt or have a truck anymore and do most of the cooking, but 30 years ago I would have at least gone to St Paul to check it out....


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 3, 2021)

Hahaha Thanks for the laugh.

Warren


----------



## Khrakk (Sep 3, 2021)

Beware...  Bama fans are not known for having the highest standards.  Just sayin...


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 3, 2021)

Khrakk said:


> Beware...  Bama fans are not known for having the highest standards.  Just sayin...


Hahahahaha


----------

